

Heart-Stopping Marketing - karjaluoto
http://www.youtube.com/speakhumanbook#p/u/0/ya91piq0_JE

======
karjaluoto
Of all the stories I included in my book Speak Human, this is the one that
continues to make folks smile.

"Dr" Jon Basso has done something that few marketers will ever do: crafted a
story that will get people talking. (Truth be told, most marketers are way too
scared to do something this bold.)

When you work on your start-up, ask yourself: what story can we tell that will
get others to share it?

